# I'd like a DL on LED lighting for a nano planted tank...



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Got my paycheck yesterday and I've got $200 left over, so that's my budget.

Questions:
1. What are good LED manufacturing companies? What wattage LEDs will I need for a 3 gallon? Kelvin rating?

2. The light fixture currently attached to the tank is a cheap low-quality LED set that seems better suited as a moonlight (I've been using it as such for awhile now). Can I remove the LEDs from the existing fixture and drop some high powered LEDs in instead, or are they soldered onto a PCB (printed circuit board) and will require me to bust out my soldering gun?

3. If I have to go with an external LED fixture, where can I find a good light for a 3 gallon nano?

Thanks all!


----------



## peter008 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Got my paycheck yesterday and I've got $200 left over, so that's my budget.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What are good LED manufacturing companies? What wattage LEDs will I need for a 3 gallon? Kelvin rating?
> ...


 Shenzhen Cidly Optoelectronic Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

LEDs are soldered into a board. I would just get a whole new fixture.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

This link might be helpful.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That's an awesome link, thanks!

I just got going with Cidly, talking to them on a quote for my 29 gallon and 3 gallon. Looking for 50/50 6700K and 5500K or 10000K and 5500K. My contact is discussing things with the company engineer tomorrow. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad I could help.


----------



## peter008 (Aug 11, 2011)

Fearmancer said:


> LEDs are soldered into a board. I would just get a whole new fixture.


Msn:​ ​ ​ ​ [email protected] ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## peter008 (Aug 11, 2011)

Fearmancer said:


> Glad I could help.


Msn:​ ​ ​ ​ [email protected] ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

peter008 said:


> Msn:​ ​ ​ ​ [email protected] ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Cidly sales reps are all over this forum. I'm currently talking to salesman #57

He's also saying I need 90 Watts over a 3 gallon....


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Cidly sales reps are all over this forum. I'm currently talking to salesman #57
> 
> He's also saying I need 90 Watts over a 3 gallon....


*r2

They seem pretty desperate with trying to sell on an aquarium forum, and then telling you that.

There must be a reason no one is buying from them, so clearly that is a warning.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah definitely gave me the o.0.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just found a guy on my local classifieds that builds LED fixtures and lives about 5 miles from my house. Selling a 250 Watt LED fixture for a 210 gallon marine tank for $3.5k, but says in the ad he'll do custom fixtures for other tanks as well. Sounds pretty legit...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Update - the guy near my house that does custom LED fixtures quoted me $1,375 for a fixture to go over my 29 gallon, and $550 for one to go over my 3 gallon. The 29 gallon would be two panels, 10" by 8.75", each with about 15 Cree 3W LEDs on them, 50% 5500K red LEDs and 50% 10,000K daylight LEDs. 90 Watts total for the 29 gallon. Both panels have independent reflectors and lenses for each LED, heat sinks, cooling fans, and controls to turn on and off the red or white, and to dim them to simulate sunrise and sunset.

He's super professional and really awesome to work with. However, I'm dropping $1300 on maintenance for my car first, I told him I would keep his contact info and hit him up in 4-6 months when I've got that much saved up again.

Anyone care to contribute to the "Guy gets an awesome LED fixture for his birthday" fund?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Anyone care to contribute to the "Guy gets an awesome LED fixture for his birthday" fund?


Sure, lemme just win the lottery first...


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

550 for a 3 gallon. No offence but. *r2 Better be an amazing system. Does his stuff come with a timer?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fearmancer said:


> Does his stuff come with a timer?


Pretty sure, but don't quote me. He also didn't give the specs for the 3 gallon, just gave me the ballpark quote and said if I was interested he could build it as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats alot of money,lol.My husband would never let me buy something like that.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What can I say? I love my fishes and plants 

I am an electrical engineer though, maybe I'll build it myself now that the guy has told me what I need....


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

How about a bunch of LED flashlights from your local harbour freight?



naaaaaaaaaaa

I'l just stick with the twisty type bulbs.

my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I'l just stick with the twisty type bulbs.


Yeah, but if you're a nerd like me you'd like a cool conversation piece over your tank. CFL SHO bulbs and the like are great, but very plug-and-play capable. I'm currently looking into parts. Maybe I'll re-post in the DIY section now that my nerd powers are fully engaged...


----------



## scubasamdo (Aug 1, 2011)

try RAPID LED

Use the moonlight driver ($10)and 1-4 3w LEDs of your color choosing ($2.50-$6 per LED). DIY save big $$. Should cover the nano tank nicely.

I am just finishing a 14 LED light for my 30 gallon. We will see how the plants like it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've actually been researching using CREE 1W LEDs, I'll check out RAPID as well. Thanks for the tip!


----------

